# Male/Female Crystal read



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

How do you tell the difference between male and female crystal reds? Cherries, yellows, ect are all easy. But what about CRS? The only way I can tell is when the female is berried.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I can only sex them after the female has been berried before. The females are larger, and more solid in color unless your CRS gene pool have solid white males which are EXTREMELY rare. I would pay 10x more for a solid male than a solid female. Female's belly curves downwards(a little less than when shes berried but pretty dam close) and male's lower bodies have more of an arc to them. I can usually sex them after 4-5 months of age.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

It's not that hard once they're medium-full grown

http://www.shrimpnow.com/viewarticle.php?articleid=13


----------

